# Interest in group buy for diesel tuning?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I've emailed Fleece Performance and they tell me "all the hard work is done" for being close to a DPF delete straightpipe and an ECU tune for generation 2 diesel cars. They are apparently waiting on a way to lock down the tune in the ECU, whatever that means.

I've noticed their ECU tuners run about $1,000 but can be used with multiple VIN licenses to tune multiple cars. Would anyone here be interested in a group buy for this ECU tune when it is released? I was thinking something along the line of me purchasing the initial tuning box and then group members here can just pay a nominal fee ($50-100) and I'll FedEx the tuner to people for use on their cars. That would greatly cut down on the cost of individuals buying their own tuning box.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Most likely Fleece is not going to start selling their Gen 2 tune till they figure out the ‘lock’ issue. 

This is how they license (or lock) their product to individual VINs thus requiring each customer to pay the full price.

Otherwise no profit motive in it for them.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> This is how they license (or lock) their product to individual VINs thus requiring each customer to pay the full price.


Yes, the prior version was a VIN license but still needed an expensive tuning box to upload it to the ECU. What I'm talking about is the tuning box as a shared cost and everyone would be responsible for buying their own VIN license.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I've been following them for awhile regarding deleting DPF and EGR. 

I'm going to do something, just waiting for it happen.


----------

